# International Couriers And Their Shenanigans



## RevnLucky7 (9/5/14)

I have a bunch of samples on it's way from the Philippines, sent free of charge with a $55 postage fee.
So the phone rings and this lady from UPS is on the other end...
"Yes, there is tax sir, R 550", she says.
Obviously she couldn't tell me why it's R 550, but did conveniently give me a number to call to inquire.
I've read many threads on UPS and their brokerage scams and fees but good lord, R 550 bucks?
The only information they could possibly have on the contents is whatever it says on the waybill.
Lets be ridiculous and say it's 10 x 10ml bottles at $10 worth R 1000
I'm assuming she followed my advice and did not write THE BIG BAD WORD in big bold letters (remember they have not inspected this box, it's still in transit). If the waybill states it's an HS code that is duty free how do they add up to R550? It's probably more than the actual contents worth.

Now I know these guys have a brokerage fee of R125 something odd rand flat rate. So give them that and we're left with R425. Lets add tax of 14% which I do not know how they would calculate this since I didn't pay for anything so they are going to go by content worth which I also assume is on the waybill) That would mean the content is listed as R3100 odd? $300 us?

Someone lost their marbles somewhere.
Again I have read countless threads on UPS being ridiculous with brokerage fees. DO NOT use these guys for anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/5/14)

how can there be tax raised on a gift? thats what it essentially is....


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/5/14)

Tax can be raised on gifts as I understand it if there is duty due on an item and taxable if the item value is worth more than R400


----------



## Tom (9/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Tax can be raised on gifts as I understand it if there is duty due on an item and taxable if the item value is worth more than R400


the ruling party in desperate need for revenue?  that sucks...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/5/14)

Well I asked them for a detailed invoice.
If they have no decent answer I'll make them drive all the way here and simply not accept it 
Alternatively, if the driver is smaller than I am, I'll ask him to the door and close the gate behind him, not opening until he leaves the package behind and steps out kindly instructing him to ask his superiors to give me a call . After all, this is theft in broad daylight is it not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Alternatively you could just threaten them with filing a case against them at the CPA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

remember rob got royally screwed before he could get his hands on kiera also


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

denizenx said:


> remember rob got royally screwed before he could get his hands on kiera also



Yeah that was a rodgering of note!!!????


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/5/14)

I missed this story.


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-112
cost him R1370 above and beyond what he paid for his woodville


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/5/14)

Yeah that's just ridiculous. I tried figuring out why by looking at that schedule. I don't see anything even close to that item description and everything in that schedule has duties of 7%. He paid duty of 30%.

This section also applies to SPECIFIC EXCISE DUTIES ON LOCALLY MANUFACTURED OR ON IMPORTED GOODS OF THE SAME CLASS OR KIND. I think that's the first of it's kind anywhere near here.


----------



## ET (10/5/14)

what's the bet two invoices were raised for rob's woodville and money was pocketed and the lesser invoice filed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/5/14)

the waybill does not list any value on it, just the contents (number of cartons, sizes of cartons, tariff headings sometimes etc)

when we bring in goods and use TNT, 90% of their invoice value is VAT


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/5/14)

Riaz said:


> the waybill does not list any value on it, just the contents (number of cartons, sizes of cartons, tariff headings sometimes etc)
> 
> when we bring in goods and use TNT, 90% of their invoice value is VAT



Maybe TNT's doesn't, but when I shipper ships something to a client internationally the item description and the value should get listed. In the past you needed to include a commercial invoice from a supplier that just took a parcel to a post office or had them picked up. These days most suppliers book their shipments online for convenience and ease, so shipping companies have included parameters on their waybills that incorporates what you would have seen on a commercial invoice. This is only the case with certain types of shipping options.

As soon as you go express for commercial mail, which most people use, a commercial invoice needs to be included. If you ship with some kind of priority or standard option, this invoice is not necessary as long as the waybill clearly states everything and the content value remains under R25 000.

If it didn't have the value on it how would they calculate tax? Except if it's a gift, which then should be under something like R400 in value in which case tax and duty does not apply. If it's over that margin, then tax and duty applies and they would need an item market value to calculate percentages on.

If 90% of your invoice is VAT, which in SA is 14% of course then 10% only went to brokerage and handling. That's fantastic. 

In my case, my package value is $10, really.
For arguments sake R110...
It's under the bracket and should not incur tax or duties, yet I'm being charged a fee of R550?
For brokerage? I think not. Before we shipped I spoke to a consultant which told me for that amount it would be a R125 flat rate.

I've asked for a detailed invoice, sent my emails to USP head office and threatened to have a CPA look into how they conduct their business. I'm 200% convinced the brokerage agent handling me as a client is skimming off the side. The invoice I asked her for yesterday never made it to my inbox.


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

when we import our goods from overseas and use TNT or DHL as the clearers, the invoice i get from them has a packing list ONLY from our supplier, no values are attached. just quantities and item description.

they then use that to determine the tariff code and charge vat accordingly


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/5/14)

I see, but I don't understand how they charge you by the tarrif code if there's no value to go by. If there tarrif code says charge them 7% then it would be 7% on what? 

How is DHL's brokerage cost when you use then as the clearers? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I see, but I don't understand how they charge you by the tarrif code if there's no value to go by. If there tarrif code says charge them 7% then it would be 7% on what?
> 
> How is DHL's brokerage cost when you use then as the clearers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


ok maybe i should have disclosed what we import- pabx systems, conference/ usb/ different types of telephony. 

these all carry their own import duties and are classified via tariff codes

ill need to check tomorrow what their exact fees are.


----------



## Jimbo (11/5/14)

I've received a Fasttech parcel that was marked to the value of $5.85 and was charged:
R28.04 (Custom Dues)?
R13.52 (VAT)
R19.00 (Clearance fee)
TOTAL 0f R60.56 (that's about the same as the stated value of the parcel - $5,85)
Parcel was marked: Gift 
Detailed description: Electronic component/Electronic parts
What the Custom Dues are I really don't know. 
To be honest the total order was for about $46.59 and Fasttech marked it as $5.85 so I suppose I shouldn't complain, just wondered how they got to the R28.04 Custom Dues.
Scares me what they would have charged if it was marked for $46.59


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

Jimbo said:


> I've received a Fasttech parcel that was marked to the value of $5.85 and was charged:
> R28.04 (Custom Dues)?
> R13.52 (VAT)
> R19.00 (Clearance fee)
> ...


didnt they ask you for a copy of the invoice?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

My latest Fastech parcel was picked up at the PO and there wasn't even 1c charged?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

i think the vat and duties charged is mainly based on the persons MOOD on that day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My latest Fastech parcel was picked up at the PO and there wasn't even 1c charged?



Is this the one you needed someone to pick up for you? How did you manage to get them to issue it to someone else. I'm in this position at the moment. Will be needing someone to pick up mail. Wonder if a letter and ID will do?



Riaz said:


> i think the vat and duties charged is mainly based on the persons MOOD on that day



Yes sir. And it's working on my bloody nerves. Makes it difficult to resell as in importer when you never know what you're going to be paying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Is this the one you needed someone to pick up for you? How did you manage to get them to issue it to someone else. I'm in this position at the moment. Will be needing someone to pick up mail. Wonder if a letter and ID will do?



The lady at the Post Office knew my name... I guess I have been getting too many parcels when the parcel lady knows your name... 

I just popped in to check if it had arrived... no slips were delivered and she said yes one had arrived so she wrote the slip and that was that... Not sure how you can pick up if you are someone else... maybe a letter and certified ID or something? Not really sure. The parcel lady says they keep the parcel for a month so I'll be back in time to fetch the next one that is due to arrive in the next day or so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

when collecting you must produce an ID, so @RevnLucky7 you will probably need to give a letter plus your ID if someone is collecting on your behalf

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeCulture (13/5/14)

don't forget about how customs calculates VAT, they call it an ATV rate. they take the value and add 10% for themselves, then they charge you 14% VAT on the sum of the 2 values.

And there is also a duty of between 10%to 20% on ejuice


----------

